# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 > سوال: محدود کردن پهنای باند و یا سرعت دانلود در شبکه محلی ؟؟؟

## butterfly8528

سلام دوستان عزیز .

چطور باید پهنای باند و یا سرعت دانلود کلاینت ها رو در یک شبکه LAN محدود کرد ؟

با تشکر  :لبخند:

----------


## butterfly8528

دوستا کسی در این باره اطلاعی نداره ؟

----------


## vahid_z

دوستان اگر کسی می تونه لطفا به سوال پاسخ بده من هم شدیدا نیاز دارم
یا اگر برنامه ای باشه که بشه به عنوان برنامه پشت زمینه کار کنه رو معرفی کنید

----------


## Ehsan.PHP

خداوکیلی هرکی میدونه بگه. من هم خیلی احتیاج دارم

----------


## soroosh_rhsld

بهترین کار استفاده از نرم افزار netlimiter  هست که کار باهاش هم خیلی راحته و کم دردسر تره
ولی اگر میخاید کد نویسی کنید یه کم مشکله و باید زیادی زحمت بکشید
اینجا رو هم یه نگاه کنید
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1289507

----------


## mohammad-alone

دوست عزیز این کار امکان این کار در برنامه تنظیمات ویندوز هست شما تو قسمت run این رو تایپ و سپس اجرا کنید gpedit.msc و یه گزینه به نام limited bandwidth رو سرچ کنید. عدد 20 رو به 0 تغییر بدید...

----------


## Mask

برنامه برای این کار نوشته ام. دوستانی که نیاز به این برنامه دارند ، پیغام خصوصی بدهند.
محدود کردن پهنای باند در کلیه ویندوز ها.

----------


## butterfly8528

> برنامه برای این کار نوشته ام. دوستانی که نیاز به این برنامه دارند ، پیغام خصوصی بدهند.
> محدود کردن پهنای باند در کلیه ویندوز ها.


سلام .
لطفا توضیحات لازم رو همینجا بدید . زبان پیاده سازی ؟ درایور یا کامپوننت استفاده شده .

----------

